# 1/18 near Zanesville,Oh.



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Is there any 1/18th racing going on near Zanesville,Ohio? Preferably off road. It looks like Y-city is going out of business. There used to be some guys in Newark,Oh running mini-t's. Are they still around? I saw the Platinum Hobbies thread but I was hoping for something closer.


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

platinum is the only p[lace i know of its pretty nice down there
later collin


----------

